# 1987 Maruishi RX-5



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

I picked this up on Craigslist. By doing a little research on components, my best guess is that this bike was produced in 1987. I was told by the seller that Maruishi produces bikes for Jamis, or maybe that Maruishi is now Jamis.

The ST is 53CT, and the TT is 54.5 CC. 45cm chainstays
Tubes: "Tange 900 CR-MO Double Butted Tubes"
Shifters, derailleurs: SunTour Alpha 3000 indexed/friction
Freewheel: 6 speed 14-32 (may not be original)
Chain: HKK Ultra 6
Brakes, Levers: Dia-Compe
Hubs: Suzue
QR: Sunshine
Rims: Araya 700C
Cranks: Sakae SX
Chainwheels: 52/40 steel
Seatpin: SR
Stem: 80mm SR
HB: Sakae 38cm
Weight: 24lb 14oz as it sits.

Original seat, tires, HB wrap, and brake hoods are lost. Has a fair amount of corrosion and rust on the components. I pulled the seatpin and the stem, and there was minimal visible rust in the frame. So far, so good.

View attachment 101641


View attachment 101642


View attachment 101643


View attachment 101644


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd say maybe '85-'86, and an 8 cm stem, an 80 cm stem would be rather awkward. Date is based on the brake levers and derailers, although it is possible those were thrown on as a cheap fix when older parts broke, or it was upgraded to indexed.

Either way it's a nice find, how much was it?


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

Durandal said:


> I'd say maybe '85-'86, and an 8 cm stem, an 80 cm stem would be rather awkward. Date is based on the brake levers and derailers, although it is possible those were thrown on as a cheap fix when older parts broke, or it was upgraded to indexed.
> 
> Either way it's a nice find, how much was it?


Fixed the typo on the stem, thanks. I'm inclined to believe the components are original. There is no wear on the rims, brake pads, or chainrings. Based on what I've been able to find on the web, Alpha 3000 components became available in 1987. They were the least expensive indexed SunTour, followed by Alpha 5000, 7000, 9000, etc.

I don't want to sell it, but does anyone have an idea of what is the bike worth?

KS


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd say probably from $100 to $150. And thinking back, yeah it has to be later 80's to have suntour indexed.


----------



## forced induxion (Dec 31, 2006)

aw man... are you in austin? I think I saw that listing on craigslist the other week. I clicked it and was about to email the guy and then I saw the listing disappear. So you're the guy that got it!


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

forced induxion said:


> aw man... are you in austin? I think I saw that listing on craigslist the other week. I clicked it and was about to email the guy and then I saw the listing disappear. So you're the guy that got it!


Yep, and his phone kept ringing while I was there test riding it.

KS


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice find. Red is always good on bikes.


----------



## laspain (Oct 2, 2007)

I just picked up the same RX-5 in blue in the DFW area at an estate sale in great original condition. Seems to ride great with no work, just put air in the tires. I think it was stored indoors since it was new! The brake pads have hardly any wear on them. I will post some pics soon.


----------

